# $295,000 (opening bid) Reformed library on ebay



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

HISTORICAL RARE BOOK AND THEOLOGICAL LIBRARY/ INVENTORY - eBay (item 110279624818 end time Aug-23-08 11:37:39 PDT)
Any takers?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Aug 13, 2008)

I wonder if they take VISA. Then I would have to buy a house to put the books in.


----------



## mossy (Aug 13, 2008)

$295,000 and they don't even pack the books for you. LOL


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

NO!!! Andrew---Don't sell your Library!


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 13, 2008)

Incredible. I can't imagine that they really think anyone could bid on this without having some specific information.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 13, 2008)

Ebay link is not working for me. Is there anyone else having problems to acess Ebay link?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 13, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

It's one of most beautiful thing I've ever seen!! Better than my beard!!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Ebay link is not working for me. Is there anyone else having problems to acess Ebay link?


Here's a tinyurl; if it doesn't work something else is the problem.
*HISTORICAL RARE BOOK AND THEOLOGICAL LIBRARY/ INVENTORY - eBay (item 110279624818 end time Aug-23-08 11:37:39 PDT)

*


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 13, 2008)

I sent the link to Dr. Beeke and here is his reply: 

"Thanks, Nathan. I've actually walked through this library and picked out the cream several years ago."

Guess the value just dropped!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I sent the link to Dr. Beeke and here is his reply:
> 
> "Thanks, Nathan. I've actually walked through this library and picked out the cream several years ago."
> 
> Guess the value just dropped!


Yeah, and David Lachman was there before him I wouldn't be surprised. The book hounds know where the treasure is.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 13, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I sent the link to Dr. Beeke and here is his reply:
> 
> "Thanks, Nathan. I've actually walked through this library and picked out the cream several years ago."
> 
> Guess the value just dropped!



And that's why I love/hate Dr. Beeke.

BTW He is my all time favorite living preacher. The only thing I hate about is sermons, is the end.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> BTW He is my all time favorite living preacher. The only thing I hate about is sermons, is the end.



What a wonderful thing to say. I haven't heard him preach....yet. I've read a bit of him and I know he's a great writer.

What I'd like to to have is a seminary where Beeke and Mohler (and a few others from Southern) were on staff. Beeke and Mohler are my guys. What a blessing they are to our generation!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought I had a large library. I have been made low...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> I thought I had a large library. I have been made low...



Perhaps...but the owner of the library on eBay is dead. You got time.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > BTW He is my all time favorite living preacher. The only thing I hate about is sermons, is the end.
> ...



SermonAudio.com - Search Results

I would start with the Heidelberg Catechism Season 9. Don't drive with it playing. Hard to see when you are brought to tears. Another one of my favorites, again Presbyterian, (oh the shame!) Dr. Henry Krabbendam. sermonaudio.com

I enjoy Mohler's style as well. I have him and Beeke on podcast download.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm working on my own library. Perhaps in 50 years or so, when I pass away, my kids will appreciate what I've left them.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 14, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> I would start with the Heidelberg Catechism Season 9. Don't drive with it playing. Hard to see when you are brought to tears.



Sounds great. Yes, I will listen to Beeke, as you suggest. I need to get me a mp3 player! As to Mohler and Beeke, what I know about them at this point is perhaps this: Mohler is a preacher/administrator/commentator and is excellent at it. Beeke is a preacher with a pastor's heart or a pastor with a preacher's fire. When all is said and done I imagine I'd prefer Beeke's preaching. They are both great men of God!



> Another one of my favorites, again Presbyterian, (oh the shame!) Dr. Henry Krabbendam.



Brother, there is no shame in appreciating the preaching of our Presbyterian brothers. God bless them! I can tell you that there are numerous Presbyterian churches I'd rather be the pastor of or a member of then many of our SBC churches....but don't let anyone know I said that!!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 14, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> I'm working on my own library. Perhaps in 50 years or so, when I pass away, my kids will appreciate what I've left them.



I pray that will be so. I think about the same thing. I doubt my daughters would ever be interested. I'm praying my grandson will be the one who will benefit from my library. I'd be thrilled if God called him to the ministry.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > I would start with the Heidelberg Catechism Season 9. Don't drive with it playing. Hard to see when you are brought to tears.
> ...



I agree with your assessment. I also listen to Greg Bahnsen. One of my favorite Baptists is Gregory Barkman. But if I were to put Krabbendam, Beeke, Mohler, & Bahnsen on a scale, Beeke and Krabbendam on one side and Bahnsen & mohler on the other.

For mp3 I recommend a minimum of 80gb. iPod I find to be best. 

Your secret's safe with me.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 14, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> For mp3 I recommend a minimum of 80gb. iPod I find to be best.



Thanks for the advice. It's just a matter of finding the time to do proper research to determine the right one for me. 



> Your secret's safe with me.



Whew! Thanks!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 14, 2008)

OK, here's the plan: I've got . Now, all we need are 14,750,000 more members to each contribute the same and we'll have enough money. 

Where will we keep the books once we buy them? I vote my place...


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 14, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> HISTORICAL RARE BOOK AND THEOLOGICAL LIBRARY/ INVENTORY - eBay (item 110279624818 end time Aug-23-08 11:37:39 PDT)
> Any takers?



Lloyd Spinkle might be interested; or a friend of his...

Adam


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on my own library. Perhaps in 50 years or so, when I pass away, my kids will appreciate what I've left them.
> ...



I very much feel the same way, brother. Let us leave it all up to God within his sovereignty, and I'm sure we'll both be surprised in some way or another.

Blessings!


----------



## Kim G (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on my own library. Perhaps in 50 years or so, when I pass away, my kids will appreciate what I've left them.
> ...



You can adopt me!  I love books.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 14, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> I'm working on my own library. Perhaps in 50 years or so, when I pass away, my kids will appreciate what I've left them.



Or they will sell it on ebay!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 14, 2008)

Just for information's sake here is the former owner's obit:



> NEWPORT NEWS - By the grace of God, Jack L. Hamilton, 86, went to be with his Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ on July 12, 2008.
> Jack was born on Dec. 12, 1921. He grew up in Newport News, Va., and graduated from Morrison High School in 1939. He served in World War II from 1943-1946 in the U.S. Army Air Corps.
> Jack had a love of books and golf. He won the Virginia State Amateur Golf Championship 3 times � 1942, 1947, and 1949. He considered becoming a professional golfer, but instead followed the call of God into the ministry. His greatest love became studying and proclaiming the word of God.
> He graduated from Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary in 1952. He served as pastor of North Run Baptist Church in Richmond, Va., for seven years, Riverside Baptist Church, in Newport News, for 26 years, and Grace Baptist Chapel in Hampton, Va., for almost 17 years.
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 14, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Just for information's sake here is the former owner's obit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Very interesting. He graduated from SWBTS the year I was born, which I graduated from in 1981.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> It's one of most beautiful thing I've ever seen!! Better than my beard!!!!




I'll keep my beard. I just got Brackel. According to Beele that is all I need.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been buying good reformed literature for about two years now...I think I have about 400 volumes now. If I keep pace for another 50 years, given that the Lord causes me to live till 85, I will have 10,000 books. whoah!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be very surprised if anyone buys this library at that price or anything like it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree, Scott. Even if they cost that much to buy originally, Christian books don't have much market value, even among Christians. Seminaries or colleges are prospective buyers of such.

If my memory serves me right, I think G.I Williamson (who invited me out to a Scottish lunch a few years ago -- that's right, McDonald's!) donated his library to MARS.

I told my wife, who's a good bit younger than I, that if I go to be with the Lord before she does, to pick out the ones she wants, and make sure the rest get into good hands. Original market value could easily be $100,000; I'd be fortunate to sell it for $5,000. If my wife could make some money on it, fine. But giving away is fine also.

A good library is like having a room full of wise friends.


----------



## Zadok (Aug 17, 2008)

No one seems to have commented on the fact that one can get 15% back by applying for an eBay mastercard!! How can anyone resist the temptataion with such a carrot?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 17, 2008)

I am just lost in wonder at the sheer volume of books, books, books. My wife would kill me. It is bad enough as it is in my house already.

It seems obvious that they have been selling the really good stuff for a while already on ebay and to the Dr Beekes of this world. This is the leftovers. True, I'd be glad to feast on them there scraps but I'd agree, they don't have the value that has been placed upon them.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> A good library is like having a room full of wise friends.



Amen, my dear brother, AMEN!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2008)

This library was the primary source for the books available on the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This library was the primary source for the books available on the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project.



Cool!


----------

